

#golang: The next great teaching language - gangster_dave
http://daviddd.net/blog/2014/05/10/number-golang-the-next-great-teaching-language/

======
wting
From what point of view?

Is it useful for learning about memory? No.

Is it useful for learning about OOP or generics? No.

Is it useful for learning algorithms (compared to Python / Java)? No.

Is it useful for learning about concurrency? Yes.

Is it useful for learning about parallelism? No.

Is it useful for learning about type systems or programming language design?
No.

Is it useful for learning about developer tools? Yes.

Is it useful for finding a job? No.

In the end, Go is a pragmatic language growing in popularity. However it's a
jack of all trades, master of none and thus fails as a teaching tool.

